# Info on Osaka Please



## harvie316 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys, just looking for some info on Osaka.


I am wondering how much you spend living there? I currently live in Bangkok spending about $850 a month. I make most my own food, have my own bicycle for transport. I dont buy a lot of spend alot of money eating at fancy restaurants.


I am wondering what the cost of living here is, I have a budget of about $1100/month.


Is this doable.


----------

